# Rainbow Bridge



## Navaria (Apr 25, 2016)

We took this precious part of our family on one last ride tonight, ending with helping her cross the Rainbow Bridge. I'm gonna miss my sweet Shawnee Rose.


----------



## Susie (Apr 25, 2016)

Awwwww....I am so very sorry to hear that!  My heart breaks for y'all.


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 25, 2016)

So sorry for your loss.  If only they would live longer, dogs would be perfect beings.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 25, 2016)

I am so sorry.  That is such a hard thing to do.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 25, 2016)

Such a precious loss. I'm sorry.

The kids: let me know if you need ideas for helping them grieve well. We have a lot of experience in our house.


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 25, 2016)

Upon reading your post my mind went back to a Garfield special I saw as a boy. Garfield and Odie were in the city pound and a man can to take Odie to be put down. Garfield held Odie's paw one last time as he was dragged away. Camera pans back to Garfield still in the cage as a tear rolls down his face and the last line of the song plays "I never thought we'd have to say... good... bye". Still gets a tear from me even today. 

The special was called "Here Comes Garfield" and can be watched here...

http://kisscartoon.me/Cartoon/Here-Comes-Garfield/Movie?id=51363

Start watching at 17:30 to see the scene. Takes about 3 minutes.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to lose such a special family member.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you all. She had liver and kidney failure and it was starting to wear on her. We held off as long as we could but it was time.
Lenarenee, the are actually doing really, really well. We've always taught them death is only sad for those left behind. It's a joyous event to go Home. Yes, there were tears, but it quickly turned to talk of what she could do (jump on the couch again, run as much as she liked) and what she could have (chicken bones and all the eggs she could stomach) now that she was with God. 
Kamahido, I remember watching that when I was little too. It reminded me of my brother and myself. Fight like...well, cats and dogs, but underneath a whole lot of love.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 25, 2016)

I am so sorry.... It is a very hard thing to do and a very sad time for your family.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 25, 2016)

Navaria said:


> Thank you all. She had liver and kidney failure and it was starting to wear on her. We held off as long as we could but it was time.
> Lenarenee, the are actually doing really, really well. We've always taught them death is only sad for those left behind. It's a joyous event to go Home. Yes, there were tears, but it quickly turned to talk of what she could do (jump on the couch again, run as much as she liked) and what she could have (chicken bones and all the eggs she could stomach) now that she was with God.
> Kamahido, I remember watching that when I was little too. It reminded me of my brother and myself. Fight like...well, cats and dogs, but underneath a whole lot of love.


 
Oh that's wonderful to hear - they're already able to remember the good times. Kids live in the moment, so they grieve the same way - for a moment, then be fine, then grieve again, then.....it's quite healthy. 

We draw pictures, write stories - made a cemetery  garden under a tree (several fish, 2 hamsters, a bee, and 1 cat) with a decorated plaster stepping stone. Soon they'll be another hamster...


----------



## rosyrobyn (Apr 26, 2016)

Navaria, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how it feels to lose such a precious part of your life. I still grieve over the loss of my constant furry companion almost 2 years later.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 26, 2016)

What a precious picture, Navaria. Beautiful kids with a very special family member. They'll always look at that photo and fondly remember her bright spirit. Rest in peace, Shawnee Rose, knowing how much your human family loved you. My deepest sympathies to you and your family, Navaria.


----------



## mzimm (Apr 26, 2016)

Ohhh, I'm so sorry Navaria!  My heart aches.....there have been so many "goodbyes" like this one in my life, but my kids also learned....so much.  As did I. 
Your family looks like.....what I imagine you are---full of sweetness and happiness and love just being together.  Thanks so much for sharing them with us!


----------



## sue1965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear that!  Sending hugs for you and your family.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Our fur babies mean so much to us, it's so hard to say goodbye to them. My thoughts are with all of you


----------



## Rowan (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It really touched my heart when you mentioned the beautiful way you explained her passing to the kids. You sound like a truly amazing Mum.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 26, 2016)

My daughter is the one who touch me Rowan. She said it's kind of like opening a Christmas present. The box can be thrown away. The good stuff is inside. She's 7. I was floored. Her words were a little muddled, but the thought came through loud and clear!


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 26, 2016)

Way to do right by Shawnee Rose.  Euthanasia is one of the best things we can do for our pets. That is, after reciprocating love during their entire lives.  So sorry, though, that you have to be without her for the rest of yours.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 27, 2016)

That's right Cara. And that's what I told the kids. We have taken care of her almost her entire life. We've provided for her, protected her, and loved her. Now we had one last duty to do right by her.


----------



## Susie (Apr 27, 2016)

I am so glad to hear folks say that!  You just would not believe how those very words have been taken by people I know!  They just do not understand that euthanasia is necessary in the case of an animal in pain.  Why they would want their beloved pet to suffer more is beyond me.  But, then again, I was a hospice nurse.  I believe in people not suffering, either.


----------



## JuneP (Apr 27, 2016)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Our furry kids do so tug at our hearts with their unconditional love and joy filled personalities. We understand the pain of having to let go, so they can cross that Rainbow Bridge, to a place where they can again run and play and be healthy again. Lots of hugs to you and your lovely family now.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is hard that we are only able to share such a short part of our life with them.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 27, 2016)

I think our pets are very lucky. We love them and spoil them, and when it's their time to go, we don't let them suffer. Shawnee Rose had a loving and peaceful end, and I'm sure she'll be waiting for you on the other side of that bridge some day, tail wagging and a smile on her face.


----------



## Barbsbreakingbath (Apr 27, 2016)

Susie said:


> I am so glad to hear folks say that!  You just would not believe how those very words have been taken by people I know!  They just do not understand that euthanasia is necessary in the case of an animal in pain.  Why they would want their beloved pet to suffer more is beyond me.  But, then again, I was a hospice nurse.  I believe in people not suffering, either.



I have two 16 year old cats that I adopted as kittens. I have the cat daily double- one has crf (kidney disease) and the other has hyperthyroidism (on medication) . One cat is also very arthritic. While they both still enjoy food and life, I'm not sure I'll know when the time is right. But I don't want them to suffer.
Where I live, they actually have hospice care for pets (they come to your house and make recommendations, give care, and do euthanasia at the appropriate time). I may consider that, especially the in home euthanasia.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 27, 2016)

Barb, that would have been lovely. To be at home with her, maybe outside in the yard or curled up on the couch. 
As far as knowing when the time is right, I don't know that there is a good answer. Was the time "right" with Shawnee? I can't say for certain. But I can say I knew if it wasn't the right time, it was pretty darn close. She had lost a lot of weight, it was getting hard for her to eat, either from loose teeth, or sore gums. And she had started to be confused. She even spent one night outside in their penned in area because she went out to go potty and apparently couldn't figure out how to get back in. She was also going blind and starting to run into things because she was too confused to remember where things (like walls) were located. She was losing her dignity, and I was afraid the suffering was soon to follow. I guess what I'm saying is watch them. If you do, you will see when it's time. Or at least as close to time before the suffering starts as you can get.


----------



## Serene (Apr 27, 2016)

Navaria,

So sorry for your loss. This is terrible.  Such beautiful furry face.  sigh

Sere


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 27, 2016)

Barbsbreakingbath said:


> I have two 16 year old cats that I adopted as kittens. I have the cat daily double- one has crf (kidney disease) and the other has hyperthyroidism (on medication) . One cat is also very arthritic. While they both still enjoy food and life, I'm not sure I'll know when the time is right. But I don't want them to suffer.
> Where I live, they actually have hospice care for pets (they come to your house and make recommendations, give care, and do euthanasia at the appropriate time). I may consider that, especially the in home euthanasia.


 

Barb, I'm in North County and had to help my 18 year old crf kitty end her life a couple years ago. Please know that home euthanasia here is not the same as in a vet's office due to regulations about what drugs can /can't be transported. I urge you to do a lot of research, and ask a whole lot of questions from many _different _sources. My neighbors had a very old, ill dog and had home euthanasia from a respected and qualified source, but it ended quite horrifically. It could have been alleviated had they been in a clinic setting, but since the process had started at home, they were stuck there. The family is still traumatized today.



My vet allowed us to take Sheba outside the office under the trees, where I let her nap for an hour in the grass (always her favorite place) away from the sounds and smells of the clinic. Very easy, peaceful process for her.

Oh! And finding a reputable cremation place can be difficult, I can help you with that too. My vet was very diligent about investigating crematoriums.


----------



## Barbsbreakingbath (Apr 27, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Barb, I'm in North County and had to help my 18 year old crf kitty end her life a couple years ago. Please know that home euthanasia here is not the same as in a vet's office due to regulations about what drugs can /can't be transported. I urge you to do a lot of research, and ask a whole lot of questions from many _different _sources. My neighbors had a very old, ill dog and had home euthanasia from a respected and qualified source, but it ended quite horrifically. It could have been alleviated had they been in a clinic setting, but since the process had started at home, they were stuck there. The family is still traumatized today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in Southern California, I think they are a little more liberal here in terms of drugs and transport - but you are bringing up a very valid issue, and I will be sure to ask that question. We have one pet crematory in this area that everyone uses, they cremate everything up to horses. They are expensive, but they've been around a long time. The vets here all handle body removal, and will help you make arrangements. Again, it ain't cheap, but I've never heard of any complaints.
Thank you so much for bringing up these concerns. I will look carefully, and ask lots of questions. I hope it's not an issue soon, it makes me really sad even to think about it!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 27, 2016)

Navaria, I was really short in my initial post as I broke into tears.
We had to put our kitty to sleep last November and it was hardest thing I had to do in a long time (he was registered in my name so it was my call to do it).
It was hard but knowing it will end his pain made it a little bit more bearable. The way he had to go really broke me down, I hoped it wouldn't be that way and that he would't end up in so much pain but he did. That was the saddest part of it all.
We were all there and we sobbed like babies, even husband cried.
He was loved and pampered but end had to happen. It was only few weeks after his initial cancer diagnosis but he was in too much pain and couldn't eat or drink anymore (jaw C). Euthanasia was the kindest thing we could do at the time. 
Don't be hard on yourself, your fluffy friend is in a (p)awesome place now.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you Fuzz. She is in a much better place. I'm so sorry you had to go through that with your sweet fur baby. It hurts to let them go but compared to what they could go through...


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 27, 2016)

Susie said:


> I am so glad to hear folks say that!  You just would not believe how those very words have been taken by people I know!  They just do not understand that euthanasia is necessary in the case of an animal in pain.  Why they would want their beloved pet to suffer more is beyond me.  But, then again, I was a hospice nurse.  I believe in people not suffering, either.



I am 100% with you on the human topic Susie.  It makes even less sense to me that legit options aren't readily available since people can actually communicate their wishes and act on their own behalf.  Montana is one of the few "death with dignity" states and I hope it picks up momentum elsewhere soon. I actually know someone who called his own last shot, with the help of a compassionate and knowledgeable physician, and also his two adult children and wife of 30'ish years.  I find them all very brave and sensical, and Dan literally is a hero in my mind.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Apr 28, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss Navaria. Like Fuzz I had to say goodbye to my furry friend in November. He also had cancer.  Its one of the toughest things I've ever had to do but in the end you are doing what is right by your mate and in knowing you did everything you could before doing this last duty to them does hold a bit of comfort. Loss hurts and in time hopefully all your family will smile when thinking of Shawnee Rose instead of breaking down in tears. 

Also I'll leave this here: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDrabmm421I[/ame]
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/member.php?u=20641


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh what a gorgeous video! Totally captures exactly what dogs mean to so many of us. They really are a huge part of the family.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank you for sharing that beautiful video. Dogs (all pets really) are proof enough to me that God exists. Who else could have made such a perfect companion?


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 28, 2016)

Barbsbreakingbath said:


> I'm in Southern California, I think they are a little more liberal here in terms of drugs and transport - but you are bringing up a very valid issue, and I will be sure to ask that question. We have one pet crematory in this area that everyone uses, they cremate everything up to horses. They are expensive, but they've been around a long time. The vets here all handle body removal, and will help you make arrangements. Again, it ain't cheap, but I've never heard of any complaints.
> Thank you so much for bringing up these concerns. I will look carefully, and ask lots of questions. I hope it's not an issue soon, it makes me really sad even to think about it!



Barb, I'm in S. California too, between LA and San Diego.


----------



## Barbsbreakingbath (Apr 29, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Barb, I'm in S. California too, between LA and San Diego.


Thank you, I thought North Country might be Montana or Wyoming. I didn't realize that pet hospice care was problematic in California. I so hope I don't have to deal with this issue for a while longer. I'm so sorry for the loss of your cat


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 29, 2016)

Barbsbreakingbath said:


> Thank you, I thought North Country might be Montana or Wyoming. I didn't realize that pet hospice care was problematic in California. I so hope I don't have to deal with this issue for a while longer. I'm so sorry for the loss of your cat


 
I'm sorry I didn't make myself clear. Pet Hospice care here is fine. I wanted to let you know that there is a difference between clinic euthanasia, and home euthanasia regulations (as of 2.5 yrs ago).  Pet crematoriums are not regulated by state or feds, and a few in San Diego county have been found to be dishonest. Just by gathering info and asking good questions, you'll find the right resources for your needs. I just wanted to give you a head's up so you can be prepared. It's a difficult thing to think about, but worse when you're suddenly faced with these issues at a vet's office.

My kitty had crf but that was not the cause of her death, crf kitties are surviving longer and longer! Yours could comfortably live several more years!


----------

